# I think our eggs have started hatching o_O



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, so our three eggs were estimated to start hatching this weekend, as the eldest egg was laid on Saturday 22nd October (with the other eggs laid every other day after that) but the parents started sitting on them from the word GO! Which made it 3 weeks this Saturday.

Well... I just brought the eggs inside to be candled and check progress... and one of the eggs - I'm guessing the eldest one - is chirping :blink: As well as making what sounds like a very faint crunching noise!! There is also two very tiny dents in one side of the egg.

So this is it, hey??  

I've just done a bit of browsing online and one site in particular says that if the chick has started chirping in the egg, it means it has broken through the membrane and started breathing. And that the chick will generally hatch out of the egg over the next 24-48 hours??

Wowies, here we go... time for Rocky to finally become a daddy


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a video of our little hatching egg!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfOZwqrfK5Y


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

That was so so cute  Congrats!!! I cant wait to see the little fuzzy baby soon


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the little chick,congratulations.


----------



## tuni324 (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats! Had my first 12 days ago and I know what an exciting feeling it is. What a great video! I missed that part. Woke up in the am to find the bay had already hatched and didn't see or hear anything prior. Thanks for the experience 
Good Luck!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

so cute! I missed that part too, mine always hatched when i was at work! 
congrads!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! That is exciting!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

It is so awesome hearing them chirp and feel them move!! Congrats to you!! I know though, that I drive myself crazy after I hear that until they hatch.


----------



## tuni324 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm still driving myself crazy now that it has hatched!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yayyy!!!! Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

So I checked the nestbox again this morning (armed with my camera, just in case!) but nothing significant to report yet.

Our chirping egg still hasn't hatched, but it has a few more tiny dents in the same area as before. Its still making noise and you can now feel movement inside whilst holding it, too! I have a feeling that this hatching business is gonna be a slow process lol. I'll check again this afternoon to see how he/she is going with their arrival into the big wide world.

The other two eggs are also well developed, but a few days behind the first, so those ones more than likely won't hatch till the weekend. They haven't started showing signs of hatching.... yet


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

That video was cute.  congrats on the hatching eggs. hopefully there is more progress when you check again.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

GL can't wait to see fuzzy babies !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Our chirping egg still hasn't hatched, but it has a few more tiny dents in the same area as before.*
----------------------------------------------------

The pip marks should have started to move around the egg. if they continue to stay in the same place over the nest few hours there may be a possibility the chick could be stuck to the membrane and trapped in the egg.
http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Just went to check on the nestbox again after reading srtiel's post above. 

And.... look what I found.....!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats its adorable!!!!!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

whose get the cigars? lol very cute congrats.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations....it is a very nice sized hatchling


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I love this.. this is so exciting!  I think I'm really going to miss this the next few months of we close up shop so to speak.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! We are stoked by this new little addition to our family  They seem to be doing very well. And his brothers/sisters aren't far off.... there's still 2 eggs due to hatch any day now!!

I'll keep you updated on them and let you know when they arrive too 

Thanks again xxx


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Another hatched egg this morning, now there are 2 fuzzy yellow babies in the nest  I checked the 3rd egg, and it looks/sounds like its in the process of hatching, so they aren't far off joining their siblings 

It looks like the parents are feeding the chicks well, both of them had a full crop when I checked on them. Which is good news 

3/3 for their very first clutch.... pretty good odds there! So proud of Rocky, never thought my goofy 11 year old Tiel would turn out to be a such a good daddy!

On another note, I've also noticed that the feathers on his bald chest/underwings are growing back!! So it looks like all this new parental responsibility has distracted him away from his bad plucking habit.... thank goodness


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww that's great news !!!!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

I was going to wait until the last egg hatched and take a group shot, but, since you asked.... 










Mummy is very defensive over her babies atm, she just hisses at me every time I go peeking in the nestbox :lol: She wasn't handraised like Rocky was lol.

But there is our 2 little fluffballs, and the 3rd egg which is currently chirping and hatching as well


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at that proud Mama !!! What cutie pies


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Rexiesmum, Bella is indeed doing a very good job looking after her new babies  In fact she seems to be doing extra long nestbox shifts lately, whilst Rocky guards protectively on the outside!

Well all the hatching excitement is over, the 3rd and final chick joined the family overnight  I haven't been able to have a good look yet or take a photo, as mama bird is not appreciating my nosiness  I only had a chance to do a quick head count whilst in the aviary this morning. But once I spot a shift change during the day, I'll go and see if Rocky will be a little more co-operative  

But that's my news.... our cockatiel family is complete, with their very successful first clutch  Now to just have them grow up big and strong like their mummy and daddy!!!!


----------

